# Dumb MTNL.. Help needed



## arian29 (Jun 17, 2014)

I went to MTNL sanchar haat today (Nehru Place Exchange). I wanted the 3g connection mtnl jadoo 1650 plan. Interesting they had no idea what jadoo is. they said sir dolphin milega jadoo pata nai kya hai. Finally after talking to the manager i was given a Dolphin sim. As far as they plan is concerned they said, "hame nahi pata, ye lo sim, three days ke baad call 1508 from this sim for activation".

Please suggest what to do next ?
How do i active the 3g plan 1650 ?
I need it for 3G dongle not for regular talk plan.
Is this the normal procedure ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2014)

You didn't need to go to Sanchaar Haat to buy a MTNL SIM. It's available at any/most mobile shops. 

But now that you have bought it, follow what they said. Call 1508 after 3 days to activate the SIM. When I bought a new sim from a local mobile shop, the SIM contained 50 MB of data and few calls free along with it. (SIM costed me Rs 150 btw).

After your sim is activated, test it by using it. To activate the 3G plan, recharge with 3G plan of Rs 1650 through Paytm or by any means.
Profit.


----------



## arian29 (Jun 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You didn't need to go to Sanchaar Haat to buy a MTNL SIM. It's available at any/most mobile shops.
> 
> But now that you have bought it, follow what they said. Call 1508 after 3 days to activate the SIM. When I bought a new sim from a local mobile shop, the SIM contained 50 MB of data and few calls free along with it. (SIM costed me Rs 150 btw).
> 
> ...


Thanks.. but recharge ? its a postpaid..!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2014)

arian29 said:


> Thanks.. but recharge ? its a postpaid..!



Nope. If you are talking about MTNL's Rs 1650, 3G Unlimited plan (discussed here: *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/183089-mtnl-1650-plan-best-3g-plan-ever.html), its Prepaid.


----------



## arian29 (Jun 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Nope. If you are talking about MTNL's Rs 1650, 3G Unlimited plan (discussed here: *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/183089-mtnl-1650-plan-best-3g-plan-ever.html), its Prepaid.


Hello.. not it is in postpaid also. check link >> 3G Datacard Tariff go to the unlimited plan section.


Ok now am stuck at another point.. got a call from mtnl that i need to provide a copy of the pan card also. i had given driving license and voter id card. No where it is written that pan is mandatory but they are insisting that it is.. what the hell


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2014)

^I must tell you an ironical fact that in Delhi, at least from my experience from what I've learned, PAN card is not accepted if you're to take a new SIM.


----------



## arian29 (Jun 18, 2014)

as suggested by Vyom ill get a prepaid card from a local shop and later recharge for 1650. As for this postpaid sim i guess ill just cancel it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2014)

arian29 said:


> Hello.. not it is in postpaid also. check link >> 3G Datacard Tariff go to the unlimited plan section.
> 
> 
> Ok now am stuck at another point.. got a call from mtnl that i need to provide a copy of the pan card also. i had given driving license and voter id card. No where it is written that pan is mandatory but they are insisting that it is.. what the hell



Don't provide them anything now. PAN card shouldn't be provided anyway. If someone can misuse something, its your PAN number.
Go back to the shop and tell them that why exactly they need PAN card. Only one card was enough, Be it Driving License or Voter ID. :/

(Looks like a scam to me.)


----------



## arian29 (Jun 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Don't provide them anything now. PAN card shouldn't be provided anyway. If someone can misuse something, its your PAN number.
> Go back to the shop and tell them that why exactly they need PAN card. Only one card was enough, Be it Driving License or Voter ID. :/
> 
> (Looks like a scam to me.)



I got the sim from Sanchar Haat Nehru place Exchange, and the mtnl employes there say that pan card is mandatory irrespective of what the website says, else they wont process my request . Contact no. of exchange- 24323131,  24324700, 24318484


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

i'd say let them cancel the sim as they are requesting for PAN card, get a normal prepaid sim from any mobile shop. If it doesn't have any data, recharge some small amount. Just *check the speeds before charging the 1650 plan*.


----------

